# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 7 >  Bkav FixAttrb – Phục hồi các file bị ẩn do virus phá

## yurycandy

*Có rất nhiều bạn sau khi máy bị nhiễm virus thì khi truy nhập vào USB không thể nhìn thấy dữ liệu (do virus làm ẩn dữ liệu trên USB đi). Thông thường các virus này cũng khóa luôn mục tùy chọn hiện file ẩn trong Folder Option khiến người dùng ko thể truy nhập vào dữ liệu quan trọng trên USB. Công cụ FixAttrb của Bkav dùng để phục hồi file bị ẩn rất tốt. Dung lượng cực nhẹ chỉ 28.0 Kb*

*Hướng dẫn sử dụng FixAttrb hiện file ẩn do virus phá:*

*Sau khi tải về, các bạn giải nén và chạy công cụ FixAttrb.exe**Cửa sổ công cụ hiện ra, các bạn click vào “Chọn ổ đĩa” để chọn ổ đĩa hoặc thư mục cần hiện các file ẩn.**Sau khi đã chọn xong, các bạn click vào “OK” để công cụ thực hiện quá trình thay đổi thuộc tính.**Sau khi thực hiện xong, các bạn sẽ thấy Công cụ báo “Đã đặt xong thuộc tính!“. Lúc này, các bạn đóng cửa sổ công cụ lại, rồi vào ổ đĩa kiểm tra thử xem các file và thư mục bị ẩn giờ đã có thể truy nhập và nhìn thấy dữ liệu bị ẩn trước đó chưa nhé**Link download:
fshare.vn/file/5AN5IVM8XTZ9*

*mediafire.com/download/fbarbfw2ufihagv/FixAttrb.+hien+file+an+do+virus.+phanmemhay.info.r  ar*

*mời bạn truy cập vào phanmem.info để tải thêm nhiều phần mềm tiện ích hơn nữa, hoàn toàn free nhé*

----------

